# Feeding %



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi looking for advice re raw feeding % for pups between 9-12 months - I know they are all different but I would find it really useful!!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Belle gets 250g of natural instinct which is a raw brand per day. She's 8.6kg so it's about 3% of her body weight but she's a bit over a year old. I think puppies that age should be fed 3.5-4.5% of their body weight. Maybe start in the middle with 4% then adjust it if you think they need more or less?


----------

